# corner cabinate



## liangzhao (Jan 10, 2013)

This is corner cabinate I completed recently. Red oak solid wood, shiplap back. 

Many thinks for Brink's help! He teach me a lot, on using the tools, building shiplap, etc.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 10, 2013)

Zeng;
Really nice piece. You should post some better pictures so you can show off your hard work better.  It looks like there is a lot more work in there than the picture gives you credit for. I also really like the fact that it reflects the teachings of another WB'er . Brink is one of those members that is a bottomless well of knowledge that is so willing to share and separates this sight from all of the others. Kudos to you both!


----------



## NeilYeag (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree, if you have some other pics it would be nice to see. This is a very ambitious project with the glass front doors, a lot of joinery and details. Really Really nicely done!

Neil


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice accomplishment. Kudo's to the brinkster for sharing knowledge and passing it on. I to would like to see more pics and all the details. Nice work, you should be proud.


----------



## Brink (Jan 11, 2013)

Liangzhao, that turned out fantastic. I see you got it moved. That must have been some job. Everyone, this cabinet is BIG and HEAVY! 

Now, for the record, Liangzhao is a fine woodworker, and a top notch person. Ask to see pics of the hall table he recently did. Thats another beauty. I contributed a little advice here and there, but not much. The work you are seeing is all his. 

Once again, well done.


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 11, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## liangzhao (Jan 11, 2013)

Brink said:


> Liangzhao, that turned out fantastic. I see you got it moved. That must have been some job. Everyone, this cabinet is BIG and HEAVY!
> 
> Now, for the record, Liangzhao is a fine woodworker, and a top notch person. Ask to see pics of the hall table he recently did. Thats another beauty. I contributed a little advice here and there, but not much. The work you are seeing is all his.
> 
> Once again, well done.



Thanks for encourage. I will take more pic during the weekend and post them later on.


----------

